# top 5 bike clubs??



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

who you think is in the top 5 list?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Heres my pick:

Legions B.C.
FinestKreations B.C
HardTimes B.C
LowStylez B.C.

my 5th pick im not to sure of yet!
LOL :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

FINEST KREATIONS B.C.


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

*hehe* WickedDragon - by the end of 2004 LowStylez will be on top of the list *LOL*  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

elegant


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

LEGIONS IS NUMERO UNO. AFTER THAT I WOULD GIVE IT TO FINEST KREATIONS.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

legions
elite
finest kreations
hard times
tru ridezzz...... :biggrin:


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

finest kreations, legions, elite, sudden impact.....


----------



## __Bosha__ (Jul 4, 2003)

Legions,Finest Kreation, Elite,Sudden ImPAcT


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

those answers look awfully familiar


----------



## __Bosha__ (Jul 4, 2003)

no they dont lol


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

of all time???? im going with some OLD SKOOL clubs

Legions
SweetKolors
Finest Kreation
Nemesis
Elite


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2003)

I have to say Mi Estilo Bc. In Las Vegas Nv.
40+ mebers in 4 months and growing. They have won Best bike in the last to car/ bike shows in Vegas. In fact they almost every bike trophy at both shows.

We cruise weekly and have bar-b-q`s every 2 weeks. Usualy about 10 guys are riding in the area during the day everyday. I know some may say thats not deep but remember Lowrider is just now becoming a lifestyle in Vegas.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LV Lowrider Bikes_@Sep 11 2003, 09:34 PM
> *I have to say Mi Estilo Bc. In Las Vegas Nv.
> 40+ mebers in 4 months and growing. They have won Best bike in the last to car/ bike shows in Vegas. In fact they almost every bike trophy at both shows.
> 
> We cruise weekly and have bar-b-q`s every 2 weeks. Usualy about 10 guys are riding in the area during the day everyday. I know some may say thats not deep but remember Lowrider is just now becoming a lifestyle in Vegas.*


 GOOD LUCK ON YOUR GROWING CLUB. I THINK THE REASON ALOT OF THE ANSWERS SOUND THE SAME IS THAT LEGIONS AND FINEST KREATIONS HAVE BEEN BIG NAMES ON THE LRM CIRCUIT FOR THE LAST SIX YEARS. I THINK FINEST HAS WON SIX OF THE LAST SEVEN BIKE OF THE YEARS AND LEGIONS HAS WON THREE OF THE LAST FOUR YEARS THE TRIKE TITLE. I AM PRETTY SURE THERE ARE PLENTY OF REAL GOOD BIKE CLUBS, AND BIG PROPS TO ALL THAT GO OUT AND DISPLAY THEIR OWN PIECE OF ART.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2003)

I am not sure what we are considering when saying top club. We have talked about it here and we feel to be a top level club is much more then bikes. Lowrider is a lifestyle and not just some bikes or cars. This is why we feel that we are a contender. We ride the bikes daily, We do not just vote everyone in. If you have a tight bike and a bad attitude you do not get in. On the other hand a kid with a BMX and white walls will not get in either. We try to make sure the person fits our style as well as the basic bike. 

We will be doing a small bar-b-q- here later today at Bikes USA in Las Vegas. Anyone reading this thats in Vegas feelf ree to stop on by. We should have members of 3 of the Vegas clubs here. theres a few things going on this weekend but we should still have a small turnout for it.

laterz all.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

very well said Tex, there are plenty of great clubs out there. all of them have their ups and downs. You just got to find what is best for you. If your club isnt ranked in the top 5 by someone else. who cares? You have what you want and you are part of something that you love.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 12 2003, 11:30 AM
> *very well said Tex, there are plenty of great clubs out there. all of them have their ups and downs. You just got to find what is best for you. If your club isnt ranked in the top 5 by someone else. who cares? You have what you want and you are part of something that you love.*


 EXACTLY. IF THE CLUB YOU ARE IN IS A GOOD FIT THEN THAT IS GOOD FOR YOU. NOT EVERY BIKE CLUB IS KNOWN. THERE MIGHT BE SOME TIGHT ASS CLUB OUT THERE THAT NO ONE KNOWS ABOUT. JUST TAKE CARE OF YOU AND YOURS AND EVERYTHING SHOULD BE ALRIGHT.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LV Lowrider Bikes_@Sep 12 2003, 11:26 AM
> *I am not sure what we are considering when saying top club. We have talked about it here and we feel to be a top level club is much more then bikes. Lowrider is a lifestyle and not just some bikes or cars. This is why we feel that we are a contender. We ride the bikes daily, We do not just vote everyone in. If you have a tight bike and a bad attitude you do not get in. On the other hand a kid with a BMX and white walls will not get in either. We try to make sure the person fits our style as well as the basic bike.
> 
> We will be doing a small bar-b-q- here later today at Bikes USA in Las Vegas. Anyone reading this thats in Vegas feelf ree to stop on by. We should have members of 3 of the Vegas clubs here. theres a few things going on this weekend but we should still have a small turnout for it.
> ...


 WHEN I HEAR TOP CLUB, I THINK OF CLUBS WITH SHOW QUALITY BIKES. MOST OF THE TIME THESE TYPE OF BIKES ARE NOT USED ON A DAILY BASIS, SIMILAR TO THOSE TOP LEVEL LOWRIDER CARS. SO WHEN IT IS ASKED ABOUT TOP CLUBS, I AUTOMATICALLY THINK OF SHOW CLUBS. AS I STATED BEFORE LEGIONS AND FINEST KREATIONS HAVE BEEN THE TOP TWO SHOW CLUBS THE PAST COUPLE OF YEARS. BOTH OF THESE CLUBS HAVE CHAMPIONSHIP CALIBER BIKES. THERE ARE MANY OTHER THAT I ALWAYS SEE AT THE SHOWS. SOME THAT COME TO MIND ARE: NEIGHBORHOOD DREAMS, ELITE, HARD TIMES, JUST CASUAL, ROYAL CLASSICS, ROLLERZ ONLY, FRISCO'S FINEST, ETC.... LIKE I SAID THIS IS MY INTERPRETATION OF WHAT A TOP CLUB IS.


----------



## PedalScrapers.com (Jul 24, 2003)

The Lowrider Bike circuit is very important the reason being is becuase it gives you experience before you get into them Lowrider cars. The best Lowrider club from what I have seen is FinestKreations B.C & Legions. Those two clubs have done things to there bikes that know one else on the circuit can even touch building championship bikes is a job like building a car for Car of the Year. So on my list FinestKreations B.C. and Legions B.C are the best.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

thanks 4 placing ELITE b.c. in some of your picks

i also started in the bike club at first in 95.

then grew into the low lows. now we have the younger generation puttin it down today. I built a pink lowrider bike 4 my daughter (a 16 in.) 

thanks 4 the compliments


----------



## Mr. Madness (Oct 23, 2007)

THIS WAS BACK IN 03' WHAT ABOUT NOW IN 2008'???


----------



## Mr. Madness (Oct 23, 2007)

THIS WAS BACK IN 03' WHAT ABOUT NOW IN 2008'???


----------



## Mr. Madness (Oct 23, 2007)

THIS WAS BACK IN 03' WHAT ABOUT NOW IN 2008'???


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

As far as bikes are concerned:

1 Rollerz Only

2 Exclusive

3 Nobility

4 Legions

5 Next Year (Honorable mention for Most Members)


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

legions

nobilty

elite

rollerz only

exclusive


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 8 2008, 10:55 PM~9640025
> *legions
> 
> nobilty
> ...


They hardly have any bikes anymore :scrutinize:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2008, 01:59 PM~9640061
> *They hardly have any bikes anymore :scrutinize:
> *


their still around


----------



## Mr. Madness (Oct 23, 2007)

my rankings are: Legions
Nobility
Rollerz
Exclusive
whoever else......


----------



## Dr. Yohonsin (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

ShotCallers
Nobility
Legions
Rollerz
Exclusive
:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 8 2008, 02:07 PM~9640525
> *ShotCallers
> Nobility
> Legions
> ...


lol


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

i dont see whats so funny?!


----------



## Mr. Madness (Oct 23, 2007)

ha ha and from the same club....!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Artistics
Artistics
Artistics
Artistics
Artistics


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

what about them??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 8 2008, 03:41 PM~9640789
> *what about them??
> *


we da best. 



we 


da 

best



LOL


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

at what ?



AT






WHAT??


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2008, 01:37 PM~9639918
> *As far as bikes are concerned:
> 
> 1 Rollerz Only
> *


Hey wasnt one of the members of RO gonna make a 300 bike...wanna know if hes still doin it ??


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 9 2008, 12:47 AM~9640821
> *Hey wasnt one of the members  of RO gonna make a 300 bike...wanna know if hes still doin it ??
> *


No I think a Legions member was going to do a 300 bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

__Bosha_

Last Active	Jul 28, 2004 - 09:32 PM


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

tonedeaf

Last Active	Jul 20, 2007 - 09:29 PM


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

PedalScrapers.com

Last Active	Feb 05, 2006 - 04:06 PM


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2008, 04:03 PM~9640931
> *PedalScrapers.com
> 
> Last Active	Feb 05, 2006 - 04:06 PM
> *


who was pedal scrapers

it use to piss me off when he say the site would be up this weekend and he would never put it up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 9 2008, 01:16 AM~9641024
> *who was pedal scrapers
> 
> it use to piss me off when he say the site would be up this weekend and he would never put it up
> *


That was Matt Lugo AKA WickedDragon68 on here. It was his idea, I was going to help him with it as far as pictures and writeups but he was in charge of setting it up and publishing it and it never happened. :nosad:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2008, 04:23 PM~9641065
> *That was Matt Lugo  AKA WickedDragon68 on here.  It was his idea, I was going to help him with it as far as pictures and writeups but he was in charge of setting it up and publishing it and it never happened. :nosad:
> *


around how many bike pictures do u have in your collection


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 9 2008, 01:27 AM~9641100
> *around how many bike pictures do u have in your collection
> *


Probably in the thousands range.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 8 2008, 03:44 PM~9640807
> *at what ?
> AT
> WHAT??
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Guys for at least putting us on the top 5:

My ranking for 2008:

1. EXCLUSIVE

2. ROLLERZ ONLY

3. LEGIONS

4. NOBILITY

5. LATIN CARTEL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

legions
exclusive
ro
???
???


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Good to see RO is on everyone's mind even though we rank differently with different opinions


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

U GOT IT ALL WRONG FUCKER 

1.ROLLERZ ONLY
2.ROLLERZ ONLY
3. ROLLERZ ONLY
4.ROLLERZ ONLY
5. DO I EVEN NEED TO SAY IT AGAIN LOL

ACTUALLY 

1 RO
2 EXCLUSIVE
3 NOBILITY
4LEGIONS
5LUXURIOUS

NOT CAUSE IM ROLLERZ BUT WE DO GOT THE HEAVY HITTERS THIS YEAR SO DO EXCLUSIVE BUT WE HOLDIN A TITLE SO FAR TOO


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 8 2008, 05:17 PM~9641907
> *U GOT IT ALL WRONG FUCKER
> 
> 1.ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


I know I might sound a little cocky n talk a lil shit but last year I got a little greety at work n worked alot of overtime that I ended up not going to VEGAS, but I promise you that that tittle yall hold will change hands. Yall my boys n shit but I wil kick my self in the ass If that tittle doesnt change hands


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 9 2008, 03:20 AM~9641932
> *I know I might sound a little cocky n talk a lil shit but last year I got a little greety at work n worked alot of overtime that I ended up not going to VEGAS, but I promise you that that tittle yall hold will change hands. Yall my boys n shit but I wil kick my self in the ass If that tittle doesnt change*


Make sure you got your pointy boots on cuz you'll be kickin yourself this year


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

my opinion:

*NOBILITY
*LEGIONS
*EXCLUSIVE
*ROLLERZ ONLY
* FINEST CREATIONS


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

IZ DAT RIGHT FOCKER I GOT NEWS FOR YOU WE GOT A NEW TRIKE BUSTIN OUT 20 X'S BETTER THEN BRIANS ITS CALLED TONYO BUYS A TRIKE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 9 2008, 03:24 AM~9641956
> *IZ DAT RIGHT FOCKER I GOT NEWS FOR YOU WE GOT A NEW TRIKE BUSTIN OUT 20 X'S BETTER THEN BRIANS ITS CALLED TONYO BUYS A TRIKE
> *


hno:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 8 2008, 05:23 PM~9641950
> *my opinion:
> 
> *NOBILITY
> ...



SORRY BUT I SERIOUSLY THINK YOUR PREDICTION IS WAY OFF MAN ESPECIALLY THE FINEST KREATIONS PART WE TALKIN BOUT 2008 NOT HISTORY THERE AINT NO MORE FK WE BECAME ROLLERZ AND LEGIONS WELL THEY TIGHT BUT WHERE THEY AT THEY MIGHT BE SSNEAKIN UP BUT THEY WASNT OUT REALLY LAST YEAR


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Ok new vote:

1 Rollerz Only

2 Exclusive

3 Legions

4 Nemesis 

5 Nobility

Honorable Mention for most members: Next Year BC


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ALSO NOT BAD MOUTHIN NOBILITY CAUSE MIKE IS MY BOY BUT PINNACLE IS DA MAIN ONE FOR THEM ONLY ONE CASH MONEY TIGHT TOO BUT HONESTLY THEY ONLY HITTIN TWO FLORIDA SHOWS AND MABEY VEGAS NOT REALLY A CHANCE TO PROVE BUT LIKE I SAID THEY ON MY LIST


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ALSO EXCLUSIVE WONT BE GOING NO WHERE DONT FORGET ME AND TONY HAVE CONTROL OF YOUR PARTS LOL JUST KIDDIN BIG HOMIE YALL NEED TO JUST COME TO THE DARK SIDE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

1st Nobility Reason: Boty
2nd R.O. Reason:Toty
3rd Legions Reason:Heavy Hitters
4th LUXURIOUS Reason: Quality/Quantity
5th Nemesis/Elite Reason MOS/Raider Sequel

I rate this on over all quality/quantity/appearances/celebrity

Possible candidates???
Thee Artistics/Exclusive/UCE/Good Times/Shot Callers


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 8 2008, 05:28 PM~9641982
> *SORRY BUT I SERIOUSLY THINK YOUR PREDICTION IS WAY OFF MAN ESPECIALLY THE FINEST KREATIONS PART WE TALKIN BOUT 2008 NOT HISTORY THERE AINT NO MORE FK WE BECAME ROLLERZ AND LEGIONS WELL THEY TIGHT BUT WHERE THEY AT THEY MIGHT BE SSNEAKIN UP BUT THEY WASNT OUT REALLY LAST YEAR
> *


Yea, i guezz ur right man....i thought everyone meant top 5 bike clubs in history...well if i had to put it up-to-date i'd probably say

*nobility
*rollerz only
*legions
*exclusive
*?????


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 8 2008, 05:32 PM~9642019
> *ALSO EXCLUSIVE WONT BE GOING NO WHERE DONT FORGET ME AND TONY HAVE CONTROL OF YOUR PARTS LOL JUST KIDDIN BIG HOMIE YALL NEED TO JUST COME TO THE DARK SIDE
> *


WTF! WHAT DARK SIDE


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

CUSTOM/RAD CATAGORY..
LEGIONS
ELITE
NOBILITY
ROLLERZ
NEMEISIS

AS FOR TRADITIONALS....
GOODTIMES
SHOT CALLERS
SOCIOS
KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE
SANTANA
:thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 8 2008, 05:41 PM~9642114
> *CUSTOM/RAD CATAGORY..
> LEGIONS
> ELITE
> ...



What the fuck!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2008, 02:37 PM~9639918
> *As far as bikes are concerned:
> 
> 1 Rollerz Only
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2008, 05:23 PM~9641948
> *Make sure you got your pointy boots on cuz you'll be kickin yourself this year
> *



I never said that we would be taking it from yall, there is always my good freind Issac from legions


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 8 2008, 04:43 PM~9642125
> *What the fuck!
> *


JUST AS IT READ,MEANING CANN'T BE OG,NOR STREET,CAUSE STREET CAN HAVE FACED PARTS,OL SCKOOL STATUS....
TEMPTATION AND ROMANS TOO


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 8 2008, 05:48 PM~9642170
> *JUST AS IT READ,MEANING CANN'T BE  OG,NOR STREET,CAUSE STREET CAN HAVE FACED PARTS,OL SCKOOL STATUS....
> TEMPTATION AND ROMANS TOO
> *



WE LIVING IN THE MILLENIUM BUDDY, WE DONT BELEAVE ON THAT STYLE IN TEXAS. WE TEXAS BOYS GO ALL OUT ON EVERYTHING, BUT YEAH ITS COOL


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 8 2008, 06:47 PM~9642164
> *I never said that we would be taking it from yall, there is always my good freind Issac from legions
> *



who????....lol.....hummm so ur saying if we dnt make it i get to see u kick urself n the butt if Rollerz holds it.......intresting very intresting....j/k


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jan 8 2008, 05:51 PM~9642196
> *who????....lol.....hummm so ur saying if we dnt make it i get to see u kick urself n the butt if Rollerz holds it.......intresting very intresting....j/k
> *



fooker. talk to chris we discuss a little something


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

I'D THINK IT WOULD BE A GOOD CATAGORY IF THEY ADDED IT,BODY CAN ONLY HAVE PAINT,NO MODS,ONLY THING THAT CAN BE RESTYLED IS SEAT AND RIMS,NO TWISTED STUFF,CHROME CAN BE REPLATED......WHAT YOU'D THINK?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

FK
SWEET KOLORS
NOBILITY


i only got 3 :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

quality has to go to Nobility.

1. Nobility
2. Legions
3. Elite

top 3.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 9 2008, 03:41 AM~9642114
> *CUSTOM/RAD CATAGORY..
> LEGIONS
> ELITE
> ...


If you're going to go the route of OG and Traditionals you better throw the Trujillo Family BC in there. Scwinn1966 has kicked everyone's ass (including mine) in the OG category this year with his full old school display of OG Schwinns :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BIG DIFFERENCE BETWEEN OG AND TRADITIONAL BUT IN OG...
SCHWINN1966(DON'T KNOW IF IT WAS A REAL B.C,TRUJILLO FAMILY B.C)
ROLLERZ(TONYO)
SANTANA
DON'T KNOW IF THE BIKE CLUB STILL AROUND,BUT TRU GAMERS HAD SUM CLEEN ONES TOO :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 9 2008, 04:04 AM~9642324
> *BIG DIFFERENCE BETWEEN OG AND TRADITIONAL BUT IN OG...
> SCHWINN1966(DON'T KNOW IF IT WAS A REAL B.C,TRUJILLO FAMILY B.C)
> ROLLERZ(TONYO)
> ...


That's what he puts down on his judge cards, he's an indepent BC with his bikes and kids bikes.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

OK TIME OUT. IF WE GOING TO RANK THE CLUBS WE NEED TO TALK ABOUT WHAT CLASS OR ALL COMBINED. TONYO YOU DONT COUNT CAUSE WE WONT HAVE ENOUGH TIME TO SEPERATE YOUR BIKE COLLECTION


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

I THOUGHT THAT SKINNISSCHWINN AND HIM WERE BROTHERS?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Jan 9 2008, 04:07 AM~9642343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope :no:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

its way to early n the year to name the best for 08 but,


as for member wise i think imma go wit

1. Exclusive
2. Rollerz
3. Thee Artistics
4. Luxurious
5.Santana

Heavy Hitters

1. Legions
2. Rollerz
3. Nobility
4. Nemisis
5. Uce

and all time would be

1.Legions
2. F. K.
3. Sweet Kolors
4. Nemisis
5. Rollerz

dats jus off top no real order all great clubs n the own ways

also Socios, Romans, Classified, Bad Influences, Houston Stylez, Knights of Pleasure, Miracles, Latin Cartel all hold the own at the shows


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 8 2008, 08:07 PM~9642343
> *OK TIME OUT.  IF WE GOING TO RANK THE CLUBS WE NEED TO TALK ABOUT WHAT CLASS OR ALL COMBINED. TONYO YOU DONT COUNT CAUSE WE WONT HAVE ENOUGH TIME TO SEPERATE YOUR BIKE COLLECTION
> *


 :0


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jan 8 2008, 07:12 PM~9642383
> *its way to early n the year to name the best for 08 but,
> as for member wise i think imma go wit
> 
> ...


yoy gotta add elite for all time


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 8 2008, 12:55 PM~9640025
> *legions
> 
> nobilty
> ...


i like this one :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 8 2008, 06:14 PM~9642396
> *yoy gotta add elite for all time
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

all time i say 

finest kreation

legions

elite 

rollerz only

sweet kolors


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Drastic?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 8 2008, 07:14 PM~9642396
> *yoy gotta add elite for all time
> *



sho rite....Elite has always rshowed hard wit clean bikes that bring sumthing new to the game


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Twisted Fantasy B.C.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 9 2008, 04:34 AM~9642569
> *Twisted Fantasy B.C.
> *


:twak:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

IN SOCAL IN RANDOM ORDER I HOPE THIS SEASON CANT WAIT 

SANTANA
SHOT CALLERS
THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 8 2008, 08:07 PM~9642892
> *IN SOCAL IN RANDOM ORDER I HOPE THIS SEASON CANT WAIT
> 
> SANTANA
> ...


should be on top


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jan 8 2008, 06:12 PM~9642383
> *its way to early n the year to name the best for 08 but,
> as for member wise i think imma go wit
> 
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 8 2008, 07:13 PM~9642956
> *should be on top
> *


not until you finish youre bike


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 8 2008, 06:07 PM~9642892
> *IN SOCAL IN RANDOM ORDER I HOPE THIS SEASON CANT WAIT
> 
> SANTANA
> ...


WHO IN SO CAL HAS A 2007 TITLE BESIDES MY SON????????????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 8 2008, 08:17 PM~9642998
> *Us , RO, and Lux have more members than them in the states or chapters...Im not hating
> *


he said in no order foolio


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no particular order:


Exclusive
Rollerz Only
Nobility
Legions


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Sep 11 2003, 01:36 AM~1050177
> *who you think is in the top 5 list?
> *


in the top five as to date in as who is doing what...or overall achievement , who been active the longest ??????


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 8 2008, 07:24 PM~9643051
> *WHO IN SO CAL HAS A 2007 TITLE BESIDES MY SON????????????
> *


thats coo :| i dont care about titles honestly . if thats what you are after then coo


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 8 2008, 08:24 PM~9643051
> *WHO IN SO CAL HAS A 2007 TITLE BESIDES MY SON????????????
> *


Me























I wish :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i hope theres better local shows with more bikes and new updated bikes that all i hope for


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 8 2008, 07:17 PM~9642998
> *Us , RO, and Lux have more members than them in the states or chapters...Im not hating
> *



IT DOESNT MATTER HOW MANY PEOPLE N CHAPTERS. ITS ALL ABOUT THE QUALITY.

IF YOU WANT TO BE ON TOP WE SHOULD MAKE A TOPIC ABOUT: WHO HATES THE MOST, WHO TALKS ALOT OF SHIT N YOU WILL BE THE #1 ASS HOLE ON THAT LIST


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 8 2008, 08:38 PM~9643194
> *IT DOESNT MATTER HOW MANY PEOPLE N CHAPTERS. ITS ALL ABOUT THE QUALITY.
> 
> IF YOU WANT TO BE ON TOP WE SHOULD MAKE A TOPIC ABOUT: WHO HATES THE MOST, WHO TALKS ALOT OF SHIT N YOU WILL BE THE #1 ASS HOLE ON THAT LIST
> *


That is not true. I would be the #1 ass hole on the list. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 8 2008, 07:38 PM~9643194
> *IT DOESNT MATTER HOW MANY PEOPLE N CHAPTERS. ITS ALL ABOUT THE QUALITY.
> 
> IF YOU WANT TO BE ON TOP WE SHOULD MAKE A TOPIC ABOUT: WHO HATES THE MOST, WHO TALKS ALOT OF SHIT N YOU WILL BE THE #1 ASS HOLE ON THAT LIST
> *


i dont think he would be number one but it true about quality and not quantity


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 8 2008, 07:40 PM~9643213
> *That is not true. I would be the #1 ass hole on the list. :biggrin:
> *


not asshole but annoying :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 8 2008, 08:42 PM~9643229
> *not asshole but annoying  :|
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 8 2008, 09:38 PM~9643194
> *IT DOESNT MATTER HOW MANY PEOPLE N CHAPTERS. ITS ALL ABOUT THE QUALITY.
> 
> IF YOU WANT TO BE ON TOP WE SHOULD MAKE A TOPIC ABOUT: WHO HATES THE MOST, WHO TALKS ALOT OF SHIT N YOU WILL BE THE #1 ASS HOLE ON THAT LIST
> *


so what your saying is one person with a club name takes all out with thier title?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

CHILLY WILLY always has something to say about EXCLUSICE. He always goes WORLD WIDE but hardly any members or why yall only have 1 member per chapter. FUCK THAT LITTLE BITCH. 

The best thing to do is for him to keep his mouth shut. After this he probably goes crying to CASPER...................I might get a call from him later. Oh well I dont care. Everyone know is not numbers. And to put it out there we are world wide with 15 members. But we got quality bikes that are contenders for tittles. If yall want go tot denver and we can squash all the shit talking out. I DONT GIVE A FUCK NOMORE.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 8 2008, 09:44 PM~9643252
> *CHILLY WILLY always has something to say about EXCLUSICE. He always goes WORLD WIDE but hardly any members or why yall only have 1 member per chapter. FUCK THAT LITTLE BITCH.
> 
> The best thing to do is for him to keep his mouth shut. After this he probably goes crying to CASPER...................I might get a call from him later. Oh well I dont care. Everyone know is not numbers. And to put it out there we are world wide with 15 members. But we got quality bikes that are contenders for tittles. If yall want go tot denver and we can  squash all the shit talking out. I DONT GIVE A FUCK NOMORE.
> *


 :uh: its more than having just a title....hands down for those that go the extra mile to acheive an acomplishment.... if i remeber right thier are different categories for each of us! 

at our last show 3 states came together.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 8 2008, 08:44 PM~9643252
> *CHILLY WILLY always has something to say about EXCLUSICE. He always goes WORLD WIDE but hardly any members or why yall only have 1 member per chapter. FUCK THAT LITTLE BITCH.
> 
> The best thing to do is for him to keep his mouth shut. After this he probably goes crying to CASPER...................I might get a call from him later. Oh well I dont care. Everyone know is not numbers. And to put it out there we are world wide with 15 members. But we got quality bikes that are contenders for tittles. If yall want go tot denver and we can  squash all the shit talking out. I DONT GIVE A FUCK NOMORE.
> *


Casper aint nobody :roflmao: dont believe is big talk . Well yall only got 2 contender type bikes. Problemas :worship: and The money bike from Belgium :worship:. But yall are definetly up and coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 8 2008, 08:47 PM~9643281
> *:uh:  its more than having just a title....hands down for those that go the extra mile to acheive an acomplishment.... if i remeber right thier are different categories for each of us!
> 
> at our last show 3 states came together.
> *


yeah but there was like 6 of us. Hopefuly that will change


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 8 2008, 09:50 PM~9643314
> *yeah but there was like 6 of us. Hopefuly that will change
> *


not mention the write ups members got this yr and thier own solo achievements under the TA belt :cheesy:

then again thier just one member chaps..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 8 2008, 07:49 PM~9643306
> *Casper aint nobody :roflmao: dont believe is big talk . Well yall only got 2 contender type bikes. Problemas :worship: and The money bike from Belgium :worship:. But yall are definetly up and coming. :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Juan. People need to realize that we havent been around for a year yet n I think we are doing pretty good. We have more than just those as contender bikes. You will see in DENVER N VEGAS, I might have to pay for all my members to fly to cali to a show to shut some people up n shit.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 8 2008, 08:52 PM~9643335
> *not mention the write ups members got this yr and thier own solo achievements under the TA belt :cheesy:
> 
> then again thier just one member chaps..
> *


gotta note the stats.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 8 2008, 08:52 PM~9643336
> *Thanks Juan. People need to realize that we havent been around for a year yet n I think we are doing pretty good. We have more than just those as contender bikes. You will see in DENVER N VEGAS, I might have to pay for all my members to fly to cali to a show to shut some people up n shit.
> *


I forgot about that red bike from france


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

The way I see me n chilly willy is like:

A porshe(me) n a pinto(chilly willy) racing off the line


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 8 2008, 08:55 PM~9643373
> *The way I see me n chilly willy is like:
> 
> A porshe(me) n a pinto(chilly willy) racing off the line
> *


IDK. he owned Cremater. (numerous coverage and titles.) Hes got you on that


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 8 2008, 07:55 PM~9643366
> *I forgot about that red bike from france
> *



You have the spider man radical bike coming out this year - From here Carlos(LOS)
n a big time surprize


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 8 2008, 07:57 PM~9643388
> *IDK. he owned Cremater. (numerous  coverage and titles.) Hes got you on that
> *



THAT HAS LEGIONS ALL OVER IT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 8 2008, 08:57 PM~9643391
> *You have the spider man radical bike coming out this year - From here Carlos(LOS)
> n a big time surprize
> *


coming out. Not already out. this is not a prediction this is at this moment.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 8 2008, 07:34 PM~9642569
> *Twisted Fantasy B.C.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 8 2008, 08:58 PM~9643401
> *THAT HAS LEGIONS ALL OVER IT
> *


HAD. He one numerous titles and had mag coverage when he owned it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 9 2008, 05:57 AM~9643388
> *IDK. he owned Cremater. (numerous  coverage and titles.) Hes got you on that
> *


To be fair the coverage was when it was owned by the original builder que no :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2008, 08:59 PM~9643422
> *To be fair the coverage was when it was owned by the original builder que no :dunno:
> *


not all the coverage. read back in the T.A. topic. Numerous coverage with art.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2008, 07:59 PM~9643422
> *To be fair the coverage was when it was owned by the original builder que no :dunno:
> *


not the lrb one but a driffrent mag


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

But it was built by LEGIONS.


Is like if i was to buy PINNACLE, im not going to let no one do a article or shoot cause I know I didnt built that


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 8 2008, 09:03 PM~9643451
> *But it was built by LEGIONS.
> Is like if i was to buy PINNACLE, im not going to let no one do a article or shoot cause I know I didnt built that
> *


Shit I would . with a big koolaid smile :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 9 2008, 06:04 AM~9643466
> *Shit I would . with a big koolaid smile :biggrin:
> *


Never take credit for someone else's work :nono:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i believe if your going to make a topic about top five

specify overall since the begining vs real time!

title holders are so sporatic in clubs... that overall yrs of dedication should play a roll as well!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2008, 09:05 PM~9643474
> *Never take credit for someone else's work :nono:
> *


Oh I'll give credit. But Im not gonna pass up a spread cus I didnt build the bike.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 8 2008, 10:03 PM~9643451
> *But it was built by LEGIONS.
> Is like if i was to buy PINNACLE, im not going to let no one do a article or shoot cause I know I didnt built that
> *


whats the difference in buying it.....vs paying to have one built?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 8 2008, 08:57 PM~9643391
> *You have the spider man radical bike coming out this year - From here Carlos(LOS)
> n a big time surprize
> *


if they only knew.....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 8 2008, 09:08 PM~9643512
> *if they only knew.....
> *


I like I said this not a prediction this is a overal at this point. I think.LOL


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jan 8 2008, 07:12 PM~9642383
> *its way to early n the year to name the best for 08 but,
> as for member wise i think imma go wit
> 
> ...


LATIN CARTEL........YEEEAH BOYZ!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 9 2008, 06:08 AM~9643511
> *whats the difference in buying it.....vs paying to have one built?
> *


I don't know personally I see no harm but you gotta change it up somehow. I wouldnt buy a bike and leave it the same way I'd do something to make it my own and give it a TonyO touch just like I did with Lil Devil :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I AGREE NO ORDER I MEAN I ALREADY TRULY IN MY HEART NO DA REAL ORDER BUT JUST TO MAKE THINGS FAIR 

RO
LEGIONS
EXCLUSIVE
NOBILITY
LUXURIOUS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2008, 09:09 PM~9643523
> *I don't know  personally I see no harm but you gotta change it up somehow.  I wouldnt buy a bike and leave it the same way I'd do something to make it my own and give it a TonyO touch just like I did with Lil Devil  :biggrin:
> *


so you changed up the fantasy bike you had?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2008, 10:09 PM~9643523
> *I don't know  personally I see no harm but you gotta change it up somehow.  I wouldnt buy a bike and leave it the same way I'd do something to make it my own and give it a TonyO touch just like I did with Lil Devil  :biggrin:
> *


i hear that....lil duck tape hear and there... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 9 2008, 06:11 AM~9643541
> *so you changed up the fantasy bike you had?
> *



I didnt have a chance to. I was going to add a hydro setup on it, change the theme, etc but the Pink Taco made me an offer I couldn't refuse :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

13 BIKES THAT ARE SHOW READY,5 MORE THAT ARE,"ARE IN THE WORKS"....STARTED RITE BY THE SIDE OF THE CAR CLUB,SUMMER OF 79,SUM OF THE BIKES STILL EXIST(THE PREZ OF THE C.C WAS AN OG MEMBER,WITH HIS BIKES STILL IN HIS GARAGE)FIRST KNOWN PIC OF THE B.C IN LRM,80/80 ERA......















:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 8 2008, 09:12 PM~9643552
> *i hear that....lil duck tape hear and there... :biggrin:
> *


take some pedals of.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
LOL dont get but hurt tony


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 9 2008, 06:12 AM~9643552
> *i hear that....lil duck tape hear and there... :biggrin:
> *


You ass clown :roflmao: wahahahahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 8 2008, 09:13 PM~9643568
> *13 BIKES THAT ARE SHOW READY,5 MORE THAT ARE,"ARE IN THE WORKS"....STARTED RITE BY THE SIDE OF THE CAR CLUB,SUMMER OF 79,SUM OF THE BIKES STILL EXIST(THE PREZ OF THE C.C WAS AN OG MEMBER,WITH HIS BIKES STILL IN HIS GARAGE)FIRST KNOWN PIC OF THE B.C IN LRM,80/80 ERA......
> 
> 
> ...


Thats whats up


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2008, 10:13 PM~9643571
> *You ass clown :roflmao:  wahahahahahaha
> *


its all fun!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 9 2008, 06:16 AM~9643598
> *its all fun!
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 8 2008, 10:13 PM~9643568
> *13 BIKES THAT ARE SHOW READY,5 MORE THAT ARE,"ARE IN THE WORKS"....STARTED RITE BY THE SIDE OF THE CAR CLUB,SUMMER OF 79,SUM OF THE BIKES STILL EXIST(THE PREZ OF THE C.C WAS AN OG MEMBER,WITH HIS BIKES STILL IN HIS GARAGE)FIRST KNOWN PIC OF THE B.C IN LRM,80/80 ERA......
> 
> 
> ...


how many Spreads have yall had since then?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 8 2008, 08:21 PM~9643647
> *how many Spreads have yall had since then?
> *


Who you asking?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 8 2008, 10:22 PM~9643654
> *Who you asking?
> *


curious...i know they been around for a minute! 
thats some dedication!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SO FAR THEY'VE ASKED FOR SINGLES,BUT EVERY TIME ITS ANSERED,ALL OR NONE,JUST PICS AT SHOWS,LOCAL AND AT VEGAS....








:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 8 2008, 07:24 PM~9643675
> *curious...i know they been around for a minute!
> thats some dedication!
> *


AND ITS NOT A MINUTE,MORE LIKE 3 DECADES


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 8 2008, 10:28 PM~9643731
> *SO FAR THEY'VE ASKED FOR SINGLES,BUT EVERY TIME ITS ANSERED,ALL OR NONE,JUST PICS AT SHOWS,LOCAL AND AT VEGAS....
> 
> 
> ...


i like that all or none!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 8 2008, 09:30 PM~9643755
> *AND ITS NOT A MINUTE,MORE LIKE 3 DECADES
> *


x2 but its some TX slang


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 8 2008, 10:32 PM~9643771
> *x2 but its some TX slang
> *


i was just going to say that!

meaning a loooooong time!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 9 2008, 06:32 AM~9643771
> *x2 but its some TX slang
> *


Just like how 1 year on Earth was equal to 1300 years in Narnia in the upcoming movie :dunno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2008, 10:50 PM~9643993
> *Just like how 1 year on Earth was equal to 1300 years in Narnia in the upcoming movie :dunno:
> *


spoiler! :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 9 2008, 06:54 AM~9644047
> *spoiler! :angry:
> *


Its in the previews. What I dont get is they show the Narnia king. Wouldnt that lion be dust after 1300 years unless he comes to them in a vision? :dunno:

I guess it makes sense considering in the first movie they jumped into the closet and spent a lifetime and came out of the closet like 5 minutes after they went in :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I was just thinking about this movie


----------



## Mr. Madness (Oct 23, 2007)

Yall kidding me right........? Narnia!


----------



## O.G.Legions (Sep 26, 2007)

BEST ALL-TIME: SWEET KOLORS
LEGIONS
FINEST KREATIONS
ELITE
NEMESIS

RIGHT NOW: NOBILITY
ROLLERZ
LEGIONS 
EXCLUSIVE
..................... all other clubs!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

LEGIONS 
ROLLERZ ONLY 
ELITE 


WHAT YOU GUYS THINK OF UNIQUES ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jan 9 2008, 02:32 AM~9646518
> *LEGIONS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ELITE
> ...


How many bikes do they have? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.Legions_@Jan 9 2008, 11:24 AM~9646344
> *BEST ALL-TIME: SWEET KOLORS
> LEGIONS
> FINEST KREATIONS
> ...



Its funny how Sweet Kolors always comes Up. I can't even think of one bike they got in that club, someone help tell me what all the hype is about with them cuz I sure as hell don't know :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.Legions_@Jan 9 2008, 11:24 AM~9646344
> *BEST ALL-TIME: SWEET KOLORS
> LEGIONS
> FINEST KREATIONS
> ...


So just a BOTY puts Nobility ahead of us even though we have 1st and 2nd TOTY not to mention all the other titles we hold in the past? We've held TOTY titles in our club for the past 5 years not to mention BOTY AND TOTY concurrently in 2003 and 2004. People always forgetting the past :nosad:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 9 2008, 03:49 AM~9643306
> *Casper aint nobody :roflmao: dont believe is big talk . Well yall only got 2 contender type bikes. Problemas :worship: and The money bike from Belgium :worship:. But yall are definetly up and coming. :thumbsup:
> *


Sweet Dreamz fool  :biggrin: but i know why you say that :biggrin: ben franklin on the tank and shit :biggrin:  


personaly i don't get into these club fights, all the clubs are there for the same reason and should be respected for what they stand for  

even though some clubs will remain history in the bike scene like FK for example and that can't be denied


----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)

its way to early n the year to name the best for 08 but,
as for member wise i think imma go wit

1. Santana
2. Rollerz
3. Thee Artistics
4. Luxurious
5. Exclusive

Heavy Hitters

1. Legions
2. Rollerz
3. Nobility
4. Nemisis
5. Uce

and all time would be

1.Legions
2. F. K.
3. Sweet Kolors
4. Nemisis
5. Rollerz

dats jus off top no real order all great clubs n the own ways

also Socios, Romans, Classified, Bad Influences, Houston Stylez, Knights of Pleasure, Miracles, Latin Cartel all hold the own at the shows :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jan 9 2008, 06:24 AM~9646660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COME ON TONYO....YOU KNOW YOU GUYS ARE UP THERE. YOU DON'T REALLY NEED TO BE MENTIONED ON A LIST TO KNOW THAT. YOU GUYS JUST GOT STRONG IN THE LAST YEAR OR SO......I REMEMBER WHEN THE ONLY TWO GUYS YOU HAD REALLY SHOWING WERE JESSE AND PROPHECY.....BUT YOU GUYS ARE DOING A GOOD JOB NOW WITH NUMBERS AND QUALITY.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 9 2008, 07:55 AM~9647304
> *
> COME ON TONYO....YOU KNOW YOU GUYS ARE UP THERE.  YOU DON'T REALLY NEED TO BE MENTIONED ON A LIST TO KNOW THAT.  YOU GUYS JUST GOT STRONG IN THE LAST YEAR OR SO......I REMEMBER WHEN THE ONLY TWO GUYS YOU HAD REALLY SHOWING WERE JESSE AND PROPHECY.....BUT YOU GUYS ARE DOING A GOOD JOB NOW WITH NUMBERS AND QUALITY.
> *


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

the reason why i chose nobility over every other club out. isnt about the awards. it's that all the bikes are done up completely. sure they maybe only have a few bikes, but they're top quality bikes. all done up. as where some other clubs like rollers only yes, they do have some really really nice bikes and have won a lot. but not every bike is top quality. this is just my 2 cents.
i respect all that rollers has accomplished but i just feel that nobility has more more quality to not as crazy ratio. (if that makes any sense)


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 9 2008, 08:46 AM~9647606
> *the reason why i chose nobility over every other club out. isnt about the awards. it's that all the bikes are done up completely. sure they maybe only have a few bikes, but they're top quality bikes. all done up. as where some other clubs like rollers only yes, they do have some really really nice bikes and have won a lot. but not every bike is top quality. this is just my 2 cents.
> i respect all that rollers has accomplished but i just feel that nobility has more more quality to not as crazy ratio. (if that makes any sense)
> *


KINDA! there a bike club only. as for us a lot of our bikes are car members kids and are just for family fun not competing!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

We share the same interest. We are all one big club!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 9 2008, 10:49 AM~9647625
> *KINDA! there a bike club only. as for us a lot of our bikes are car members kids and are just for family fun not competing!
> *


i know thats what i mean. in my opinion (and it's only my opinion) nobility is a better bike club. because it is a bike club, and a small one. based on top competitor bikes. yeah they have a few originals and whatnot. but there show bikes can hang with or beat all the top contenders in their class.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

LETS GET THESE BIKE CLUBS TOGETHER AND SHOW AS ONE BIG FAMILY.

I AM TRYING TO GET THE BEST OF THE BEST TOGETHER AT ONE SHOW.

PAST....PRESENT....AND YET TO BE SEEN......

NOVEMBER....2008.....HOUSTON TEXAS!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 9 2008, 06:55 PM~9647304
> *THEY HAD LOTS OF NICE BIKES IN THE EARLY MID 90S.  I THINK THEY HAD THAT LEPRECHAUN BIKE, ANOTHER PURPLE ONE, AND A COUPLE OF REAL NICE TRIKES.  IF YOU LOOK THROUGH OLD LRB MAGAZINES FROM THAT TIME AT CALI SHOWS YOU WILL SEE THEIR BIKES.
> COME ON TONYO....YOU KNOW YOU GUYS ARE UP THERE.  YOU DON'T REALLY NEED TO BE MENTIONED ON A LIST TO KNOW THAT.  YOU GUYS JUST GOT STRONG IN THE LAST YEAR OR SO......I REMEMBER WHEN THE ONLY TWO GUYS YOU HAD REALLY SHOWING WERE JESSE AND PROPHECY.....BUT YOU GUYS ARE DOING A GOOD JOB NOW WITH NUMBERS AND QUALITY.
> *


True


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 9 2008, 08:03 PM~9647718
> *LETS GET THESE BIKE CLUBS TOGETHER AND SHOW AS ONE BIG FAMILY.
> 
> I AM TRYING TO GET THE BEST OF THE BEST TOGETHER AT ONE SHOW.
> ...



7up bike 7up bike 7up bike lets see if he comes out :roflmao:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2008, 11:07 AM~9647750
> *7up  bike 7up bike 7up bike  lets see if he comes out :roflmao:
> *



WELL HE CAN......ANYONE CAN. THAT IS WHY I THINK WOULD MAKE THIS INTERESTING...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2008, 05:24 AM~9646660
> *Its funny how Sweet Kolors always comes Up.  I can't even think of one bike they got in that club, someone help tell me what all the hype is about with them cuz I sure as hell don't know :dunno:
> *


Sweet Colors has that brown trike that came out in LRB called Gold Magic, the red trike called 3SUM or something like that, a purple two wheeler called Crypt Keeper and I know they had alot of other really nice bikes but I cant remember them.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

froggystyle?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 9 2008, 11:40 AM~9648523
> *froggystyle?
> *


 :yes: Sweet Colors had a lot of really nice bikes. They were in LRB all the time. I cant imagine lowrider bikes with out them.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Sweet kolors set the bar up and that is what made us what we all are today!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 9 2008, 11:44 AM~9648556
> *Sweet kolors set the bar up and that is what made us what we all are today!
> *


X2


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

FUK DIS LIST I SAY WE BAN DIS TOPIC OR SWITCH IT UP TO TOP 5 LCUBS BESIDES DA HEAVY HITTERS LIKE ROLLERZ LEGIONS ETC. THERE AINT GONNA BE A FINAL SAY AT THIS UNTIL VEGAS THISW YEAR LIKE LAST YEAR IN THE END IT WAS ROLLERZ ONLY TAKING HOME ANOTHER CLUB OF THE YEAR. SO MABEY WE SHOULD GIVE THE OTHER CLUBS PROPS BESIDES US BIG NAME CLUBS


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Thats the point it wont end. Every year there will be a new club. Everything has its time.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 9 2008, 11:49 AM~9648587
> *Thats the point it wont end. Every year there will be  a new club. Everything has its time.
> *


What goes up, must come down.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

excatly....for a long time it was sweet kolors, and FK.
So out with the old and in with the new!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

who won club of the year this year anywayz? :dunno:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

R.O.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 8 2008, 06:33 PM~9642029
> *1st Nobility Reason: Boty
> 2nd R.O. Reason:Toty
> 3rd Legions Reason:Heavy Hitters
> ...


thanks will come up in 08 :cheesy:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jan 8 2008, 07:12 PM~9642383
> *its way to early n the year to name the best for 08 but,
> as for member wise i think imma go wit
> 
> ...


 :angry: :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Everyone has different opinions let just see what happens at the end. You never know FK might come back out n take evrybodys nutz again. You never know, that why I never say never


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 9 2008, 12:47 PM~9648572
> *FUK DIS LIST I SAY WE BAN DIS TOPIC OR SWITCH IT UP TO TOP 5 LCUBS BESIDES DA HEAVY HITTERS LIKE ROLLERZ LEGIONS ETC. THERE AINT GONNA BE A FINAL SAY AT THIS UNTIL VEGAS THISW  YEAR LIKE LAST YEAR IN THE END IT WAS ROLLERZ ONLY TAKING HOME ANOTHER CLUB OF THE YEAR. SO MABEY WE SHOULD GIVE THE OTHER CLUBS PROPS BESIDES US BIG NAME CLUBS
> *



THERE WILL NEVER BE A DEFINITE ANSWER TO THIS....VEGAS IS A GOOD PLACE TO FIND OUT WHO STEPS UP...

YEAH YOU GUYS WON CLUB OF THE YEAR, BUT REMEMBER THE BIKE SCENE IS DIFFERENT. 

THEY SHOULD HAVE SOME KIND OF POINT SYSTEM TO NAME CLUB OF THE YEAR...THAT WAY NO MATTER WHAT SIZE THE CLUB IF YOU WIN TOP HONORS AND TAKE AWARDS.....YOU WILL BE ABLE TO HAVE A CHANCE.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

ive never been to vegas but i really want to go!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

THERE IS SOME SORT OF A SYSTEM FOR CLUB OF THE YEAR AS FOR BIKES I BELIEVE THERE SHOULD BE A WAY TO DO A BIKE CLUB OF THE YEAR AGAIN BUT THEN AGAIN HOLW CAN U TELL WHEN THE TOUR IS ONLY 6 SHOWS NOW


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 9 2008, 01:58 PM~9649191
> *THERE IS SOME SORT OF A SYSTEM FOR CLUB OF THE YEAR AS FOR BIKES I BELIEVE THERE SHOULD BE A WAY TO DO A BIKE CLUB OF THE YEAR AGAIN  BUT THEN AGAIN HOLW CAN U TELL WHEN THE TOUR IS ONLY 6 SHOWS NOW
> *



THE SYSTEM NOW JUST BASICALLY IS BASED ON THE NUMBER OF ENTRANTS....

THAT IS COOL, BUT IF YOU HAVE A CLUB THAT SHOWS 100 CARS EVERY SHOW BUT DOESN'T WIN ANYTHING......CAN'T BE CONSIDERED CLUB OF THE YEAR.

SHOULD BE SOMETHING FOR EACH SWEEPSTAKES WON..XX POINTS....1STPLACE..XX POINTS...AND SO ON.

THIS WAY YOU REWARD A CLUB WITH CLUB OF THE YEAR FOR SHOWING AND FOR WINNING.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

do they have bike clubs of the year


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 9 2008, 02:04 PM~9649226
> *do they have bike clubs of the year
> *


ONLY ONE WAS EVER GIVEN OUT .....LEGIONS BACK IN 2000.

I THINK THIS POINT SYSTEM WOULD WORK WELL.

MAYBE TEST IT OUT WITH THE BIKES SINCE IT WILL BE EASIER TO KEEP TRACK OF.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 9 2008, 11:30 AM~9648928
> *THERE WILL NEVER BE A DEFINITE ANSWER TO THIS....VEGAS IS A GOOD PLACE TO FIND OUT WHO STEPS UP...
> 
> YEAH YOU GUYS WON CLUB OF THE YEAR, BUT REMEMBER THE BIKE SCENE IS DIFFERENT.
> ...


WE DO WIN THE MOST TOP HONORS TOO


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 9 2008, 01:19 PM~9649341
> *WE DO WIN THE MOST TOP HONORS TOO
> *



shut up go back to sleep


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 9 2008, 12:02 PM~9649214
> *THE SYSTEM NOW JUST BASICALLY IS BASED ON THE NUMBER OF ENTRANTS....
> 
> THAT IS COOL, BUT IF YOU HAVE A CLUB THAT SHOWS 100 CARS EVERY SHOW BUT DOESN'T WIN ANYTHING......CAN'T BE CONSIDERED CLUB OF THE YEAR.
> ...


YOUR WRONG!

THE OLD SYSTEM WAS WHO SUPPORTED AND WHO WON THE MOST AT LOWRIDER SHOWS....THAT WAS CLUB OF THE YEAR........2006 YEAR WE WON CLUB OF THE YEAR AND MAJESTICS GOT CLUB PARTICIPATION.

2007 PEOPLE WINED THAT ITS NOT FAIR WE ALWAYS WIN IT AND THEY TOOK THE CLUB OF THE YEAR TROPHY AWAY.......SO THEY GAVE US CLUB PARTICIPATION

PEOPLE THINK WE JUST BRING OUT NUMBERS! BUT WE DO ON A CONSISTANT BASE TAKE MULTIPLE TITLES EVERY YEAR AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO SO


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 9 2008, 12:23 PM~9649376
> *shut up go back to sleep
> *


Save your cat the time and lick its ass


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I got a call from my homie NATE(lil phx) he is working but to tell yall that a point system wont determine club of the year.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 8 2008, 05:33 PM~9642029
> *1st Nobility Reason: Boty
> 2nd R.O. Reason:Toty
> 3rd Legions Reason:Heavy Hitters
> ...


*


:biggrin:*


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

R.O. is setting the bar even higher. Steppin their game up!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 9 2008, 02:19 PM~9649341
> *WE DO WIN THE MOST TOP HONORS TOO
> *



OKAY I KNOW YOU GOT TRIKE AND TRIKE RUNNERUP...SO THAT IS 2 OF 6 SWEEPSTAKES SPOTS.....THAT IS THE BEST OF ANY CLUB....BUT WHAT ABOUT OTHER CLASSES.....

SEE THE WAY I WOULD DO A HONOR LIKE THAT WOULD BE OVERALL POINTS EARNED BY A CLUB....


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 9 2008, 02:24 PM~9649380
> *YOUR WRONG!
> 
> THE OLD SYSTEM WAS WHO SUPPORTED AND WHO WON THE MOST AT LOWRIDER SHOWS....THAT WAS CLUB OF THE YEAR........2006 YEAR WE WON CLUB OF THE YEAR AND MAJESTICS GOT CLUB PARTICIPATION.
> ...



I REALLY CAN'T SAY I KEEP UP WITH WHO WINS WHAT.....BUT I THINK OF ANY CLUB YOU GUYS DO WIN MOST AWARDS....BUT I KNOW ALOT OF RIDES THAT YOU GUYS HAD IN HOUSTON A YEAR OR TWO AGO WERE MAINLY BIG BODIES WITH RIMS....BUT THEN AGAIN YOU DO HAVE THOSE TITLE CONTENDERS...

THAT COMMENT ABOUT 100 CARS AND NO AWARDS WASN'T DIRECTED TO YOU....OR RO...

I THINK THE LAST TWO YEARS YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN ON A MISSION TO WIN AND HAVE DONE SO.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 9 2008, 11:37 PM~9649510
> *OKAY I KNOW YOU GOT TRIKE AND TRIKE RUNNERUP...SO THAT IS 2 OF 6 SWEEPSTAKES SPOTS.....THAT IS THE BEST OF ANY CLUB....BUT WHAT ABOUT OTHER CLASSES.....
> 
> SEE THE WAY I WOULD DO A HONOR LIKE THAT WOULD BE OVERALL POINTS EARNED BY A CLUB....
> *


You talkin bikes or cars now? Cuz don't forget you still got me in the mix winning in other categories than sweepstakes 

1st 12" bike
1st 16" semi
2nd 16" radical


If you're getting into the car club side of things there's too many to mention and some I can't even remember but here's just a handful of how we fared in Vegas

Car of the Year, 3rd place Car of the Year
2nd place Truck of the Year
Bomb Car of the Year
Best Murals for a Car
Best Murals for a Truck
Best Upholstery for a Truck
Quakerstate Prize for the Bomb of the Year

So many other things I can't even think of what all we ended up taking in the other sweeps categories. :around:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2008, 02:44 PM~9649571
> *You talkin bikes or cars now?  Cuz don't forget you still got me in the mix winning all the other categories
> 
> 1st 16" semi
> ...


I AM TALKING ABOUT BIKES...

SINCE FK JOINED UP WITH RO......YOU GUYS HAVE DONE A LOT TO BRING THE BAR UP.....


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Bigtex.....we want to join with you!!!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 9 2008, 12:51 PM~9649647
> *Bigtex.....we want to join with you!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

If I could I would join R.O.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 9 2008, 01:05 PM~9649762
> *If I could I would join R.O.
> *


 :biggrin: TRY IT!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Try it....hmmmmmmm.

I need info to weigh my options.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

imagine the possibilities


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 9 2008, 01:21 PM~9649884
> *imagine the possibilities
> *


exactly :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2008, 06:27 AM~9646666
> *So just a BOTY puts Nobility ahead of us even though we have 1st and 2nd TOTY not to mention all the other titles we hold in the past?  We've held TOTY titles in our club for the past 5 years not to mention BOTY AND TOTY concurrently in 2003 and 2004.  People always forgetting the past :nosad:
> *


Yes sir. Not the past. not the future. right now at this very second. Nobility is the best.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 10 2008, 12:21 AM~9649884
> *imagine the possibilities
> *


Yeah I'm worth it alone for the laughs :roflmao:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

TonyO bike club


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 9 2008, 02:51 PM~9649647
> *Bigtex.....we want to join with you!!!
> *



YOU HAVE MY NUMBER.....CALL ANYTIME AND WE CAN START UP ANOTHER CHAPTER.....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jan 10 2008, 12:32 AM~9649984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2008, 03:35 PM~9650006
> *If you want to go that route then nobody is the best right now since the shows havent even started this year :dunno:  Like starting all over gain clean slate
> *


I thought you get to holde your title until the next Vegas show. Slate aint clean yet. Mike still the best(as of now.)


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 9 2008, 03:32 PM~9649984
> *Yes sir. Not the past. not the future. right now at this very second. Nobility is the best.
> *



IF YOU WANT FOR 2007.....THEN YOU WOULD HAVE TO SAY RO. THEY GOT TRIKE SWEEPS...2ND TRIKE .... AND I AM SURE PLACED IN OTHER CLASSES....I AM SURE TONYO CAN LIST EXACTLY WHAT THE BIKE CLUB GOT IN VEGAS IN 2007.

NOBILITY HAS QUALITY.....I MEAN MIKE IS BOTY....BUT RO HAS THE QUALITY AND QUANTITY...AT LEAST LAST YEAR.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2008, 03:35 PM~9650006
> *:nono:
> *


you have more bikes than our chap....for now! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 9 2008, 03:37 PM~9650029
> *IF YOU WANT FOR 2007.....THEN YOU WOULD HAVE TO SAY RO.  THEY GOT TRIKE SWEEPS...2ND TRIKE .... AND I AM SURE PLACED IN OTHER CLASSES....I AM SURE TONYO CAN LIST EXACTLY WHAT THE BIKE CLUB GOT IN VEGAS IN 2007.
> 
> NOBILITY HAS QUALITY.....I MEAN MIKE IS BOTY....BUT RO HAS THE QUALITY AND QUANTITY...AT LEAST LAST YEAR.
> *


Thats true. But my boy Mike gotta take it. IMO


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 10 2008, 12:37 AM~9650029
> *IF YOU WANT FOR 2007.....THEN YOU WOULD HAVE TO SAY RO.  THEY GOT TRIKE SWEEPS...2ND TRIKE .... AND I AM SURE PLACED IN OTHER CLASSES....I AM SURE TONYO CAN LIST EXACTLY WHAT THE BIKE CLUB GOT IN VEGAS IN 2007.
> 
> NOBILITY HAS QUALITY.....I MEAN MIKE IS BOTY....BUT RO HAS THE QUALITY AND QUANTITY...AT LEAST LAST YEAR.
> *



Rollerz Only bikes in Vegas 07:

TOTY, 2nd TOTY
1st Radical Trike
1st Full Trike
1st 12" bike
1st 16" Semi
2nd 16" Rad

I'm sure we won other bike awards, those are all I can think of right now

Nobility in Vegas 07:

BOTY
1st 20" Rad
Best Plating?
Best Murals

What else did they win? 



> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 10 2008, 12:38 AM~9650031
> *you have more bikes than our chap....for now! :biggrin:
> *


30 last time I counted


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 9 2008, 01:37 PM~9650029
> *IF YOU WANT FOR 2007.....THEN YOU WOULD HAVE TO SAY RO.  THEY GOT TRIKE SWEEPS...2ND TRIKE .... AND I AM SURE PLACED IN OTHER CLASSES....I AM SURE TONYO CAN LIST EXACTLY WHAT THE BIKE CLUB GOT IN VEGAS IN 2007.
> 
> NOBILITY HAS QUALITY.....I MEAN MIKE IS BOTY....BUT RO HAS THE QUALITY AND QUANTITY...AT LEAST LAST YEAR.
> *


ONE OF THE L.A BIKES ALSO PLACED IN FULL TRIKE! AND LUNCH MONEY GOT BEST UPHOLSTERY


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2008, 02:46 PM~9650092
> *Rollerz Only bikes in Vegas 07:
> 
> TOTY, 2nd TOTY
> ...


MOS took best plating


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 10 2008, 12:47 AM~9650099
> *ONE OF THE L.A BIKES ALSO PLACED IN FULL TRIKE!  AND LUNCH MONEY GOT BEST UPHOLSTERY
> *


Thanks, see I forgot who all placed


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SEE BASED ON THAT I WOULD SAY RO WOULD HAVE BEEN TOP CLUB LAST YEAR....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

thought you had to qualify to become a title contender....

place like at like three shows? ????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

You need to qualify at a LRM sanctioned show. Place 1st, 2nd, or 3 rd Sweepstakes to become a title contender


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 9 2008, 05:00 PM~9650199
> *You need to qualify at a LRM sanctioned show. Place 1st, 2nd, or 3 rd Sweepstakes to become a title contender
> *


thats what i remembered...
are there loop holes?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

i dnt think there loop holes. U must qualify at the shows.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 10 2008, 01:02 AM~9650218
> *thats what i remembered...
> are there loop holes?
> *


What you're trying to say is "Lunch Money did not qualify!!"

You're wrong. That is the old Professor X frame which qualified in PHX, San Bernardino, and San Diego. Professor X got a new frame and qualifed in Denver.

Only the frame has to qualify, you can change everything else out which is what happened. Professor X Swapped frames, and Lunch Money started with a frame and everything else was new.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 10 2008, 01:00 AM~9650199
> *You need to qualify at a LRM sanctioned show. Place 1st, 2nd, or 3 rd Sweepstakes to become a title contender
> *


Yes only for title bikes. I can take any of my bikes and chill all year and not show anything until Vegas if I wanted because I'm not going for a title.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

if the paz bros join then i wont have anyone to fight with lol just kiddin


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH LINVILLE NOBILITY IS SIGNIN WITH ROLLERZ ONLY NOW HE ALSO BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR A NEW RADICAL TRIKE HE IS BUILDING


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ehhhhh.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

greatest topic ever.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Just got off the phone with myself. THAT WILL NEVER HAPPEN!!

I would talk to Mike Lopez before I ever did that.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 9 2008, 07:47 PM~9652275
> *Just got off the phone with myself. THAT WILL NEVER HAPPEN!!
> 
> I would talk to Mike Lopez before I ever did that.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 10 2008, 04:47 AM~9652275
> *Just got off the phone with myself. THAT WILL NEVER HAPPEN!!
> 
> I would talk to Mike Lopez before I ever did that.
> *


Do you hate Rollerz or something?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2008, 08:56 PM~9652363
> *Do you hate Rollerz or something?
> *


 :0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

I SAY DA BEST BIKE CLUB OUT IS NOBILITY HANDS DOWN   

I DONT WANT NO BEEF :biggrin:

Basically becasue of the quality of ALL of their bikes


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jan 9 2008, 07:56 PM~9652363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 9 2008, 08:01 PM~9652408
> *I SAY DA BEST BIKE CLUB OUT IS NOBILITY HANDS DOWN
> 
> I DONT WANT NO BEEF :biggrin:
> ...



i feel the same. same reason.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 9 2008, 07:47 PM~9652275
> *Just got off the phone with myself. THAT WILL NEVER HAPPEN!!
> 
> I would talk to Mike Lopez before I ever did that.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 9 2008, 06:47 PM~9652275
> *Just got off the phone with myself. THAT WILL NEVER HAPPEN!!
> 
> I would talk to Mike Lopez before I ever did that.
> *



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 10 2008, 06:40 AM~9653509
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *


baka baka baka


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 9 2008, 07:47 PM~9652275
> *Just got off the phone with myself. THAT WILL NEVER HAPPEN!!
> 
> I would talk to Mike Lopez before I ever did that.
> *



BESIDES YOU CAN'T JOIN LEGIONS AND ROLLERZ.....


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

dats wat i was thinking


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2008, 06:56 PM~9652363
> *Do you hate Rollerz or something?
> *


Not everyone wants to join RO. :|


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 9 2008, 06:46 PM~9651638
> *I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH LINVILLE NOBILITY IS SIGNIN WITH ROLLERZ ONLY NOW HE ALSO BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR A NEW RADICAL TRIKE HE IS BUILDING
> *


why


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 10 2008, 08:39 AM~9654836
> *Not everyone wants to join RO. :|
> *


Yeah I know some people want to stay small and that's all good but he said it like "I'll never join those assholes" ya know?

We also won't allow just anyone to join either  Every member is hand selected and approved not just picked at random.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 9 2008, 05:29 PM~9651475
> *if the paz bros join then i wont have anyone to fight with lol just kiddin
> *




Maybe we can find someone to fight with :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 10 2008, 06:18 PM~9656839
> *Maybe we can find someone to fight with :biggrin:
> *


There's plenty of haters out there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 10 2008, 08:54 AM~9657003
> *There's plenty of haters out there
> *


where?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2008, 04:01 AM~9661490
> *where?
> *


There's TonyO haters, Rollerz haters, every kind of hater you can imagine.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 10 2008, 06:08 PM~9661554
> *There's TonyO haters, Rollerz haters,  every kind of hater you can imagine.
> *


where?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2008, 04:10 AM~9661569
> *where?
> *


TonyO haters:

Chuck
Sosumo
Ronin
Everyone who posted up in the topic clowning on me

come on man pay attention. I speak my mind which draws haters. They clown on me for being over 18 and building bikes but that's just a piss poor excuse. They clown on me because they think I'm a virgin that can't get any women and think I work making doughnuts. If I told you the number of women I've been with you wouldn't believe me, I'm a silent player


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 10 2008, 06:14 PM~9661610
> *TonyO haters:
> 
> Chuck
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i like that...lol


----------



## O.G.Legions (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm trying to help you dog, "when certain people say things, it gets used against them"... its juice to keep the baggin' going!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

are we talking bike only clubs or car and bike clubs...?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

ROOKIE BIKE CLUB OF THE YEAR goes to EXCLUSIVE:

I had my photoshoot for the DECEMBER issue of LRM
REC is on the new LRM Magazine. 

2 photoshoots in less than a year the club has been out. Thats a big accoplishment


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

dont forget across the sea.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 10 2008, 09:34 PM~9663850
> *dont forget across the sea.
> *



AMB1800 n SWEET DREAMS had a photoshoot for CRANK MAGAZINE TOO!

N HE ALSO GOT AWARDED THE BELGIUM CHAMP


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 10 2008, 06:14 PM~9661610
> *TonyO haters:
> 
> Chuck
> ...


oh.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2008, 08:35 AM~9664515
> *oh.
> *


Yeah see you dont believe me but it don't matter I'll keep doin my thing :thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 10 2008, 08:32 PM~9663821
> *ROOKIE BIKE CLUB OF THE YEAR goes to EXCLUSIVE:
> 
> I had my photoshoot for the DECEMBER issue of LRM
> ...


YIPPY DICKWEED


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 11 2008, 06:47 PM~9666695
> *YIPPY DICKWEED
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 11 2008, 08:47 AM~9666695
> *YIPPY DICKWEED
> *


PLEASE DONT ENVY US BUCKWEET


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 11 2008, 09:56 AM~9667523
> *PLEASE DONT ENVY US BUCKWEET
> *


HAHAHAHAHHA TURKEY TITS!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Gobble, gobble!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I DON'T THINK THERE ARE A LOT OF HATERS OUT THERE. I THINK THAT PEOPLE GIVE OPINIONS ABOUT CERTAIN BIKES AND PEOPLE TEND TO CALL THAT HATING.

THERE ARE SOME ON HERE THAT TEND TO THINK THAT PEOPLE ARE HATING ON THEM JUST BECAUSE THEY DON'T SEE THINGS OR ACT A CERTAIN WAY.

BE PROUD OF WHAT YOU DO, OR BUILD. COME ON HERE AND REP YOUR CLUB. JUST DON'T COME ON HERE LIKE YOU ARE BETTER THAN OTHERS OR ENVIED BY OTHERS. 

WE EACH KNOW WHAT WE CAN DO AND WHAT WE ARE REALLY ABOUT.

DON'T TAKE TO HEART WHAT OTHERS SAY, NOONE CAN BRING YOU DOWN BUT YOURSELF.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 11 2008, 11:22 AM~9668271
> *I DON'T THINK THERE ARE A LOT OF HATERS OUT THERE.  I THINK THAT PEOPLE GIVE OPINIONS ABOUT CERTAIN BIKES AND PEOPLE TEND TO CALL THAT HATING.
> 
> THERE ARE SOME ON HERE THAT TEND TO THINK THAT PEOPLE ARE HATING ON THEM JUST BECAUSE THEY DON'T SEE THINGS OR ACT A CERTAIN WAY.
> ...


DROPEM IS STILL A QUITER


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 11 2008, 01:27 PM~9668327
> *DROPEM IS STILL A QUITER
> *


GUESS WE WILL FIND OUT THIS YEAR WITH THE TWO OF YOU GOING AT EACH OTHER.

SO YOU INTERESTED IN COMING TO HOUSTON FOR THE BEST OF THE BEST BIKE SHOW?

I AM SURE DROPEM WOULD LIKE TO HAVE YOU AND I AM SURE YOUR TRIKE WOULD BE WELL RECEIVED.

RO SHOWS STRONG OVER HERE....


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 11 2008, 11:31 AM~9668358
> *GUESS WE WILL FIND OUT THIS YEAR WITH THE TWO OF YOU GOING AT EACH OTHER.
> 
> SO YOU INTERESTED IN COMING TO HOUSTON FOR THE BEST OF THE BEST BIKE SHOW?
> ...


I MIGHT! I THINK A CANDYMAN PAINT JOB WOULD LOOK NIIIIICE :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 11 2008, 12:22 PM~9668271
> *I DON'T THINK THERE ARE A LOT OF HATERS OUT THERE.  I THINK THAT PEOPLE GIVE OPINIONS ABOUT CERTAIN BIKES AND PEOPLE TEND TO CALL THAT HATING.
> 
> X2*


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 11 2008, 01:33 PM~9668383
> *I MIGHT! I THINK A CANDYMAN PAINT JOB WOULD LOOK NIIIIICE :0
> *


HEY HE DOES A GREAT JOB. HE WOULD DRESS UP THE TRIKE REAL NICE!

WELL GO AHEAD AND MAKE YOUR RESERVATIONS AND JOIN THE PARTY...

MAYBE YOU CAN BRING SOME OTHER WEST COAST BIKES OR TRIKES.....


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

:|


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2008, 01:37 PM~9668429
> *X2
> *



AND BEFORE ANYTHING GETS STARTED......I AM NOT AIMING THIS AT ONE PERSON OR PERSON OR A CERTAIN GROUP OR CLUB.

I HAVE BEEN ON LIL FOR ABOUT 5 YEARS AND BEEN AROUND CAR SHOWS SINCE THE BEGINNING OF TIME......SO I HAVE SEEN IT EVERYWHERE.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 11 2008, 01:40 PM~9668457
> *:|
> *



SO WHAT ABOUT SHOTCALLERS......YOU GUYS WANT TO MAKE THE TRIP TO HTOWN?


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 11 2008, 11:40 AM~9668454
> *HEY HE DOES A GREAT JOB.  HE WOULD DRESS UP THE TRIKE REAL NICE!
> 
> WELL GO AHEAD AND MAKE YOUR RESERVATIONS AND JOIN THE PARTY...
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 11 2008, 01:42 PM~9668474
> *SO WHAT ABOUT SHOTCALLERS......YOU GUYS WANT TO MAKE THE TRIP TO HTOWN?
> *


too far but i want to go to vegas :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 11 2008, 12:45 PM~9668494
> *too far but i want to go to vegas :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 11 2008, 12:33 PM~9668383
> *I MIGHT! I THINK A CANDYMAN PAINT JOB WOULD LOOK NIIIIICE :0
> *


About time you do something with that ugly ass silver frame with green swirls everywhere crap..............................................OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!

BIG TEX SAID NO HATING, ILL PUT MY SELF ON TIME OUT.




























































J/K CANDYMAN.......... IT WILL BE BAD ASS SINCE MINE WILL BE PAINTED BY FABIAN TOO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Why did A Tribe Called Quest do a song for the Mi Vida Loca soundtrack?  It just doesnt make sense.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER+Jan 11 2008, 09:36 PM~9667894-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was invited by a Dallas RO member to go out to that show. I might see if the PHX chap can to out, that's the one March 16 right?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2008, 12:54 PM~9668548
> *I like Troy's  Turtle Tits  saying better :roflmao:
> This is true and I have learned this many years ago.  Only you know who you truely are, you shouldn't let someone else's negative words or hate toward you or your things reflect how you feel about yourself.
> 
> ...


March 16 is in dallas, the one in houston is in november


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2008, 01:49 PM~9668507
> *
> *


 uffin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 11 2008, 11:51 AM~9668524
> *About time you do something with that ugly ass silver frame with green swirls everywhere crap..............................................OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!
> 
> BIG TEX SAID NO HATING, ILL PUT MY SELF ON TIME OUT.
> ...


TOTY.....................................ENOUGH SAID


































YOU GONNA HAVE 2 BELT BUCKLES THIS TIME?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 11 2008, 01:05 PM~9668624
> *TOTY.....................................ENOUGH SAID
> YOU GONNA HAVE 2 BELT BUCKLES THIS TIME?
> *



Thanks Brian. Really THANKS. Wait till VEGAS n you can tell me again.

BELT BUCKLES I HAD 2 LAST YEAR IM GOING FOR 4 THIS YEAR


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2008, 01:54 PM~9668548
> *I like Troy's  Turtle Tits  saying better :roflmao:
> This is true and I have learned this many years ago.  Only you know who you truely are, you shouldn't let someone else's negative words or hate toward you or your things reflect how you feel about yourself.
> 
> ...


YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT THE DALLAS SHOW. THAT IS THE KICKOFF TO THE TOUR. I AM REFERRING TO THE NOVEMBER SHOW. IT IS THE LAST ONE ON THE TOUR.

THIS GIVES PEOPLE ENOUGH TIME TO MAKE PLANS.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 11 2008, 02:05 PM~9668624
> *TOTY.....................................ENOUGH SAID
> YOU GONNA HAVE 2 BELT BUCKLES THIS TIME?
> *



poo pow surprise OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

:cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 11 2008, 02:08 PM~9668653
> *poo pow surprise OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
> 
> :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



SO YOU DOWN FOR THE TRIP TO HOUSTON IN NOVEMBER? LINVILLE SAID HE WILL BE HERE AND I AM SURE YOU CAN HELP HIM REP FLORIDA IN THE LOLO BIKE GAME.

GET OUTTA TIME READY......SEE NOW YOU WILL HAVE MORE TIME TO GET IT READY THAN YOU DID WHEN YOU FIRST DID IT!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i wont have a way to get to texas, or a way to get my bike there. i would like to go to vegas though.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 11 2008, 02:12 PM~9668694
> *i wont have a way to get to texas, or a way to get my bike there. i would like to go to vegas though.
> *


DON'T KNOW WHERE YOU ARE, BUT I AM SURE YOU CAN AT LEAST ASK THE LINVILLES......MAYBE YOU GUYS CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT.

BESIDES IT IS HALF THE DISTANCE THAN VEGAS! THE COMPETITION WILL BE MUCH BETTER!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

he's not too far... 20 to 30 minutes..... depending traffic, and route.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 11 2008, 12:33 PM~9668383
> *I MIGHT! I THINK A CANDYMAN PAINT JOB WOULD LOOK NIIIIICE :0
> *



ohhhh!!!!!
I KNOW it will be nice


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 11 2008, 12:15 PM~9668722
> *ohhhh!!!!!
> I KNOW it will be nice
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C.+Jan 11 2008, 12:59 PM~9668574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Vegas is cool. All the anti social people stay home. Come out and meet all the homies. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2008, 12:19 PM~9668751
> *  Vegas is cool. All the anti social people stay home. Come out and meet all the homies.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


NO ONE INVITED ME :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 11 2008, 01:20 PM~9668761
> *NO ONE INVITED ME :biggrin:
> *


I tried looking for you but I guess tony o didnt want to call you or anything? :dunno:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 11 2008, 01:15 PM~9668722
> *ohhhh!!!!!
> I KNOW it will be nice
> *



and with some more special touches!!!!!  
DAMN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 11 2008, 01:20 PM~9668761
> *NO ONE INVITED ME :biggrin:
> *



or me
Brian you and i can take one at the club!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2008, 12:23 PM~9668786
> *I tried looking for you but I guess tony o didnt want to call you or anything?  :dunno:
> *


I SHOW UP AT THE SHOWS LATE :biggrin: 

GENES KIDS SET THE TRIKE UP :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

maybe next time.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

I WAS LOOKING FOR DROPEM BUT I COULD NOT FIND HIM ANYWHERE?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2008, 02:38 PM~9668886
> *:dunno:
> *





> *5. No spamming. Spamming is characterized by the initiation of threads or posts that contribute nothing to a forum. Examples include: empty bodies, bodies with few words that have no relation to the current thread or discussion and those posts that state they are spam, either to annoy or increase a member's post count. This determination is made by the forum Moderator or Administrator and is not up for discussion.*


:dunno: 


lol :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

SPAM


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 11 2008, 02:14 PM~9668707
> *DON'T KNOW WHERE YOU ARE, BUT I AM SURE YOU CAN AT LEAST ASK THE LINVILLES......MAYBE YOU GUYS CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT.
> 
> BESIDES IT IS HALF THE DISTANCE THAN VEGAS!  THE COMPETITION WILL BE MUCH BETTER!
> *


better bikes unless your going to vegas for the cars


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2008, 11:23 PM~9668786
> *I tried looking for you but I guess tony o didnt want to call you or anything?  :dunno:
> *


Hey dont put that on me man :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2008, 02:33 PM~9669423
> *Hey dont put that on me man  :uh:
> *


can we put it on nate? :dunno:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2008, 02:19 PM~9668751
> *  Vegas is cool. All the anti social people stay home. Come out and meet all the homies.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Damn now ima go...even if i gotta take the bus :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 12 2008, 12:34 AM~9669434
> *can we put it on nate?  :dunno:
> *


Don't put it on anybody, he wasn't around at the time we were doing the photo its that easy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2008, 02:36 PM~9669451
> *Don't put it on anybody, he wasn't around at the time we were doing the photo its that easy
> *


but we took the pic at 4pm?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 12 2008, 12:37 AM~9669457
> *but we took the pic at 4pm?
> *


Maybe he was takin a shit I don't know! Damn :angry: We gathered everyone up that we could for the photoshoot. Brian is a busy guy and Vegas is the biggest show of the year I'm sure he was off handling club business.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think Train Wreck b.c. is a good club. :|


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2008, 01:39 PM~9669475
> *Maybe he was takin a shit  I don't know!  Damn  :angry:  We gathered everyone up that we could for the photoshoot.  Brian is a busy guy and Vegas is the biggest show of the year I'm sure he was off handling club business.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2008, 03:41 PM~9669490
> *I think Train Wreck b.c. is a good club.  :|
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 11 2008, 01:35 PM~9668866
> *I WAS LOOKING FOR DROPEM BUT I COULD NOT FIND HIM ANYWHERE?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: He was hno: hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 11 2008, 01:22 PM~9668271
> *I DON'T THINK THERE ARE A LOT OF HATERS OUT THERE.  I THINK THAT PEOPLE GIVE OPINIONS ABOUT CERTAIN BIKES AND PEOPLE TEND TO CALL THAT HATING.
> 
> THERE ARE SOME ON HERE THAT TEND TO THINK THAT PEOPLE ARE HATING ON THEM JUST BECAUSE THEY DON'T SEE THINGS OR ACT A CERTAIN WAY.
> ...


REAL MOTHERFUCKING TALK


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2008, 05:52 PM~9670928
> *REAL MOTHERFUCKING TALK
> *


X2


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 12 2008, 04:00 AM~9670985
> *X2
> *


:|


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jan 11 2008, 05:46 PM~9670886
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  He was hno:  hno:
> *



Wuz Up GENE. Good evening to you too sir. See you in VEGAS BUDDY. Oh just for that comment dont forget your tire wet, i aint suppling no more. At least I can say I was part of that award winning BOMB in HOUSTON


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What about Peanut Butter b.c. ? Are they still around? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2008, 09:25 PM~9672217
> *What about Peanut Butter b.c. ? Are they still around?  :dunno:
> *


Im starting a new club. who wants in?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2008, 08:29 PM~9672242
> *Im starting a new club. who wants in?
> *


Whats it called? Im probably going to start mine later on. Its going to be called Funky Red Sweater b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 12 2008, 08:31 AM~9673127
> *Whats it called? Im probably going to start mine later on. Its going to be called Funky Red Sweater b.c.
> *


word ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 14 2008, 07:35 AM~9689696
> *word ?
> *


You dont like that name? :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2008, 08:29 PM~9672242
> *Im starting a new club. who wants in?
> *


PORK CHOP e.c.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

Rubber Snatch b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 14 2008, 11:20 AM~9691048
> *Rubber Snatch b.c.
> *


Thats a good one. Or "Fleshlight b.c." in memory or Cutty. RIP


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 14 2008, 12:12 PM~9690996
> *PORK CHOP e.c.
> *


its gonna be called exclusivewellalmost c.c./b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:uh: :machinegun:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 14 2008, 03:34 PM~9692709
> *:uh:  :machinegun:
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 14 2008, 02:32 PM~9692699
> *its gonna be called exclusivewellalmost c.c./b.c.  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA. BETTER THAN (THE ARTISTICS) WHAT IS THAT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 14 2008, 03:42 PM~9692771
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA. BETTER THAN (THEE ARTISTICS) WHAT IS THAT
> *


 its 30 years of history


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 14 2008, 02:43 PM~9692779
> *its 30 years of history
> *



HISTORY that you have no part of. HISTORY is what we have started


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

and how many years where you in those 30's? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 14 2008, 03:45 PM~9692796
> *HISTORY that you have no part of. HISTORY is what we have started
> *


congrats see you in 30 years


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 14 2008, 02:45 PM~9692796
> *HISTORY that you have no part of. HISTORY is what we have started
> *


Why are you always starting shit with everyone? What kind of example are you setting for your members?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 14 2008, 03:45 PM~9692801
> *and how many years where you in those 30's?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


1 but it is my 1st and only club. how many you been in? :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

exclusive is my first real club


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Jan 14 2008, 04:45 PM~9692796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its one of those thangs that you get to be part of and share the celebration at the same time continue the legacy!!  

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

theres other clubs named exclusive, FK used to have exclusive on their plaques, you got one great bike and a bunch that are nice, you have not taken over anything in the lowrider game. you act like you guys have done something major. i give it to you guys you have nice bikes, but you act so cocky as if you're better than everyone when you're not. now i'm going to get bombarded with replies saying im hating. i;m not hating. hating would be if i said your bikes were garbage. i'm not saying that. your bikes are nice, but youre not on top of the game, and no where near it.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2008, 04:47 PM~9692818
> *Why are you always starting shit with everyone? What kind of example are you setting for your members?
> *


 :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

oh and that's just my opinion. im sure others think the same, and others think the opposite.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 14 2008, 03:52 PM~9692864
> *theres other clubs named exclusive, FK used to have exclusive on their plaques, you got one great bike and a bunch that are nice, you have not taken over anything in the lowrider game. you act like you guys have done something major. i give it to you guys you have nice bikes, but you act so cocky as if you're better than everyone when you're not. now i'm going to get bombarded with replies saying im hating. i;m not hating. hating would be if i said your bikes were garbage. i'm not saying that. your bikes are nice, but youre not on top of the game, and no where near it.
> *


dropems gonne kick your ass now. but I agree with you 100%. now hes gonna kick my ass


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 14 2008, 10:52 PM~9692864
> *theres other clubs named exclusive, FK used to have exclusive on their plaques, you got one great bike and a bunch that are nice, you have not taken over anything in the lowrider game. you act like you guys have done something major. i give it to you guys you have nice bikes, but you act so cocky as if you're better than everyone when you're not. now i'm going to get bombarded with replies saying im hating. i;m not hating. hating would be if i said your bikes were garbage. i'm not saying that. your bikes are nice, but youre not on top of the game, and no where near it.
> *


over here we are, but thats juste a simple fact that theres no competition lol  we go up against street bikes at shows in belgium lol so just imagine haha :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 14 2008, 02:53 PM~9692875
> *dropems gonne kick your ass now. but I agree with you 100%. now hes gonna kick my ass
> *


Dont worry. He wants to fuck me up too. I think he hates all of us.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2008, 03:56 PM~9692894
> *Dont worry. He wants to fuck me up too. I think he hates all of us.
> *


guess were in the same "club"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 14 2008, 02:56 PM~9692903
> *guess were in the same "club"
> *


I think thats why he wants to meet me at the SS. So he can teach me a lesson or something like that.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 14 2008, 04:52 PM~9692864
> *theres other clubs named exclusive, FK used to have exclusive on their plaques, you got one great bike and a bunch that are nice, you have not taken over anything in the lowrider game. you act like you guys have done something major. i give it to you guys you have nice bikes, but you act so cocky as if you're better than everyone when you're not. now i'm going to get bombarded with replies saying im hating. i;m not hating. hating would be if i said your bikes were garbage. i'm not saying that. your bikes are nice, but youre not on top of the game, and no where near it.
> *


in reference to whom???????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 14 2008, 02:59 PM~9692923
> *in reference to whom???????
> *


huh?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

wow reading back at what i wrote. i might have come off as an asshole. lol i really didn't mean it in such a negative way, but anyway.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 14 2008, 05:00 PM~9692933
> *wow reading back at what i wrote. i might have come off as an asshole. lol i really didn't mean it in such a negative way, but anyway.
> and yeah overseas it's a different story. there's no competiton so you guys do run the shit there. but you don't come on here all cocky talking trash to everyone.
> *


you talking bout DROP EM or the TA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members:* socios b.c. prez, show-bound, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, LB ROLLER, juangotti*

I think were all going to get it.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 14 2008, 03:59 PM~9692923
> *in reference to whom???????
> *


i was speaking to drop'em. i should have quoted him. 



i can imagine once he stumbles across this topic all the crap he would tell me.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 14 2008, 03:01 PM~9692941
> *you talking bout DROP EM of the TA
> *


drop em


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 14 2008, 03:02 PM~9692946
> *i was speaking to drop'em. i should have quoted him.
> i can imagine once he stumbles across this topic all the crap he would tell me....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hes probably going to want you to bring it to h town or something like that? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 14 2008, 04:02 PM~9692946
> *i was speaking to drop'em. i should have quoted him.
> i can imagine once he stumbles across this topic all the crap he would tell me....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yup hes gonna kick your ass.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2008, 04:03 PM~9692952
> *Hes probably going to want you to bring it to h town or something like that?  :dunno:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Man yall guys are funny. For reals yall are funny. All I said was somethin gvery small and yall all blow it up. Just for the record I dont hate know one TRICK OR TREAT 2 I care less of what you think abou twhat I have, I dont think im cocky or i am the best cause im not. Once I have accomplishe the TOTY then its a different story. When I get bored I talk shit to JUANGOTTI, like in this case, but nooooooooooooo everybody n there momma has something to say. Oh well I dont care what yall think about me. I know what im doing n know hwat I have to do. Laterz!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 14 2008, 04:21 PM~9693075
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Man yall guys are funny. For reals yall are funny. All I said was somethin gvery small and yall all blow it up. Just for the record I dont hate know one TRICK OR TREAT 2 I care less of what you think abou twhat I have, I dont think im cocky or i am the best cause im not. Once I have accomplishe the TOTY then its a different story. When I get bored I talk shit to JUANGOTTI, like in this case, but nooooooooooooo everybody n there momma has something to say. Oh well I dont care what yall think about me. I know what im doing n know hwat I have to do. Laterz!
> *


lets just not do that anymore? :dunno:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

that went a lot easier than i thought. :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 14 2008, 03:23 PM~9693093
> *lets just not do that anymore? :dunno:
> *



You started it with club naming so you appoligize first then i stop


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 14 2008, 03:24 PM~9693101
> *that went a lot easier than i thought. :thumbsup:
> *



When lil is boring or is dead expect me or ro. lifer to bring a little drama into it bro. We have it like that. Because it works look what happen. It works all the time n gets people attention


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 14 2008, 04:24 PM~9693103
> *You started it with club naming so you appoligize first then i stop
> *


ahahahahahahaha. I will apologize but I dont see the disrespect in my post.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

WTF is going on in here?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 14 2008, 03:26 PM~9693124
> *ahahahahahahaha. I will apologize but I dont see the disrespect in my post.
> *



I know its just a excuse. I wont call you PORK CHOP no more either ok PORK CHOP


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

wasn't porkchop the name of the dog in "DOUG" ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 14 2008, 04:27 PM~9693134
> *I know its just a excuse. I wont call you PORK CHOP no more either ok PORK CHOP
> *


cool club hopper... I mean dropem.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 14 2008, 04:26 PM~9693125
> *WTF is going on in here?
> *


were all hating on tonyo


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 14 2008, 03:28 PM~9693151
> *cool club hopper... I mean dropem.
> *



hahahahahahaha. CLUB HOPPER. I never have been a club hopper. 2 CLUBS IN MY LIFE THAT IT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 14 2008, 04:30 PM~9693163
> *hahahahahahaha. CLUB HOPPER. I never have been a club hopper. 2 CLUBS IN MY LIFE THAT IT
> *


every one gets a starter club aye :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2008, 07:14 PM~9694577
> *great
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 14 2008, 05:26 PM~9693125
> *WTF is going on in here?
> *


we need D to get in here and start throwing cheap insults...Now that would be da shit... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 14 2008, 04:26 PM~9693125
> *WTF is going on in here?
> *


 :| real talk :dunno:


----------



## chuycastro (May 10, 2007)

ROLLERZZZ ONLYY


----------

